# Kirkwood Audio Amps (in Edmonton)



## johnnyshaka (Nov 2, 2014)

Stumbled upon this site while searching for local amp builders but I can't seem to find any info about them or even where they are located. I'm going to send them an email but I'm still curious to know if anybody has had any dealings with them or even played/heard one of their amps.

Kirkwood Audio – We make exceptional hand crafted guitar amplifiers in the vintage tradition.


----------



## Swervin55 (Oct 30, 2009)

Sorry to derail but I had a brain-fart when I saw your thread title and thought it said "Kirkland". Said to myself, cool...Costco is selling amps now.


----------



## TWRC (Apr 22, 2011)

I've played a few of his amps, as I'm friends with his son Stew Kirkwood who owns Sound Extractor Studios here in Edmonton. His amps are pretty cool, well-built, and sound great! He's also a really cool guy to nerd out with, and can help you find that tone that is stuck in your head.


----------



## johnnyshaka (Nov 2, 2014)

TWRC said:


> I've played a few of his amps, as I'm friends with his son Stew Kirkwood who owns Sound Extractor Studios here in Edmonton. His amps are pretty cool, well-built, and sound great! He's also a really cool guy to nerd out with, and can help you find that tone that is stuck in your head.


Cool...so they are local, that's great news!

Thanks for the info.


----------



## bigboki (Apr 16, 2015)

Always great to hear about Canadian gear makers!


----------



## johnnyshaka (Nov 2, 2014)

TWRC said:


> I've played a few of his amps, as I'm friends with his son Stew Kirkwood who owns Sound Extractor Studios here in Edmonton. His amps are pretty cool, well-built, and sound great! He's also a really cool guy to nerd out with, and can help you find that tone that is stuck in your head.


Ken (Kirkwood) responded to the quick inquiry I sent the other day and I like what he had to say. I asked about his lower wattage options and for between $500-650 he has a few 5-6 watters (which would be right up my alley, I think...lol) in the next range up, 15-18 watts, they go for $750-925. Wow...that is way cheaper than I was expecting.

Anyway, he offered to have me stop by the house to give what he had on hand a try and/or to swing by Sound Extractor Studio to check out what they have there. Definitely sounds like an awesome dude.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Definitely has a very interesting line of amps here.


----------



## sillyak (Oct 22, 2016)

Anyone have first hand experience with any of these? Looks like a cool line of amps, local is good too!


----------



## ga20t (Jul 22, 2010)

I have a 6G15 (reverb unit) of his and it sounds great. Just plugged into a 5e3 type and yep, good too. Ken's the only guy I take my amps to for servicing these days. Super cool guy and great to deal with.


----------

